# Black Panther trail cam shot...



## Pilgrim (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like they're in Jones Co. now:


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 25, 2006)

that's a scary beast... yall keep them up there!!


----------



## deuce (Jul 25, 2006)

The very reason I don't hunt in Jones county


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 25, 2006)

deuce said:
			
		

> The very reason I don't hunt in Jones county


----------

